# Machining out orange peel?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking at purchasing a car, which to my keen eye has had the rear door sprayed, I think more of the lacquer as the colour match and metallic flake looks the same, the giveaway was in the reflection compared to the drivers door, I only noticed it on the 2nd viewing. There was no signs of overspray around the door skin or sills etc.

Could I make better the orange peel, its not bad I would like to flatten it off carefully, also its a BMW 2016. 

What product could I use and DA pad?

I have seen Carpro do a denim pad? 

Thanks
Luke


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Denim pads work great, but I find them much less effective on random orbital machines. Direct drive seems to yield the best results. But that aside, they DO work well


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Just to call out that denim pads or alternatively wet sanding don't come without their risks. Even if you have a paint depth gauge repainted panels are very unpredictable in terms of the amount of clear remaining.. shouldn't put you off but I know quite a few people who have thought the high paint thickness reading was a 'hall pass' to get stuck in which is often far from the truth.


----------

